# Protein or not before morning walk?



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

Before walking in the morning

A) Nothing at all to eat
or 
B)some 20 g of protein in the shape of a proteinshake...

A or B? Which is better for keeping muscle and losing fat? 
Ive been reading that A is best, then B then A again... Maybee nobody knows?


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 29, 2003)

a. is good if you want to lose muscle


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

Protein Shake.

DO NOT NOT EAT....You need to......do a simple protein drink.  30 to 60 min prior


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

If your primary goal is to lose bodyfat then walking in the morning on an empty stomach is fine and you won't lose alot of muscle if any.  Now if your main goal is build muscle then you are best to eat something before your walk.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

what kind of walk is this???  a stroll around the block?  or is it more of a workout?

In my opinion either (a) or (b) is okay.  On an empty stomach you will have a better chance at burning fat but drinking a 20g protein shake and getting some aminos in before your walk wont hurt either, just make sure you daily caloric intake is in check.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

I take an Isopure Zero Carb shake about 30 minutes before morning cardio.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

Do you really burn more fat when you train on an empty stomach?
You'll probably hear many arguments for and against exercising on an empty stomach. 

Proponents of exercising in a fasted state claim that you burn more fat. In theory, because your blood sugar levels are low, exercise on an empty stomach allows you to "dip" into fat stores more quickly.

Critics say that exercising for more than 30 minutes on an empty stomach is unhealthy. Without the necessary energy to fuel your workout, your body will start burning muscle protein for energy. They also advise against weight training on an empty stomach. Because a lot of energy is required for this kind of workout, you won???t be able to work your muscles hard enough to stimulate muscle growth.

The argument is likely to continue for some time. However, what you eat (or drink) before you exercise does have a big impact on what happens during exercise. New research, carried out over a period of several months, also shows that what you drink during exercise has a big impact on muscle growth. 

Energy drinks
There are many energy drinks, such as Lucozade Sport and Gatorade, promoted for use before, during, and after exercise. Drinking Lucozade Sport before exercise, for example, is supposed to "ensure that the body is fully hydrated and that energy stores are topped up with a boost of carbohydrate to maximize performance."


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Do you really burn more fat when you train on an empty stomach?
> You'll probably hear many arguments for and against exercising on an empty stomach.
> 
> ...


This is a walk not resistance training.  Lifting on an empty stomach is never advisable but walking is fine IMO!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

also, drinks like gatorade, in my opinion, are not optimal pre workout if your goal is fat loss because of the high amount of sugar in them,


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

Its a general comment in ref. to exercising on an empty stomach.

Imma have to go back to the IM slang dictionary.  I forgot what IMO meant


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> also, drinks like gatorade, in my opinion, are not optimal pre workout if your goal is fat loss because of the high amount of sugar in them,




Agreed, but.  If you're sugars are too low Gat. will boost your electrolytes, etc...  The only time I drink Gatorade is duing (the day) of competition.  And that's sipping it.

There are other drinks people can purchase.


Also, it shouldn't hurt if you drink it responsibly.  This doesn't mean you drink the entire contents in one session.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

But this is not a general question, is very specific to cardio therefore that post does not pertain to her question 

IMO = In my opinion.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

IMO=Im my opinion


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

Cardio is a type of exercise, right?  I consider cardio part of training.  I think maybe I just have a dif. def. of training and the way I take it.  Sorry all if I've confused ya


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

So basicly I am as half of you are saying one thing and the other half another. 

It would be nice to find a 2400 pages "the effects on consuming moderate amounts of protein before walkin in the morning trying to keep muscle and burn fat" study. Or maybee one a bit shorter.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

I think Jodi hit it on the head. For fat loss, you need to do cardio on an empty stomach. Now granted it won't help you gain muscle, but a 30min to 1 hour session will not harm you too bad. Now if you are trying to gain muscle(bulk) and do cardio during the week to keep excess fat off, I think you need the protein for anti-catabolic purposes!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

See, babsiegirl (in reference to my "sarcastic" comment in the other thread), this is why I make such blunt statments, because people get a million different answers and end up over complicating things.

JJJ, don;t beat youself up over this.  You are walking in the moring, that is your cardio (aerobic activity).  Whether you eat some protein or go on an empty stomach it shouldn't matter, just make sure that you have your daily calories in order and you will lose the wieght that you desire to lose.  Go on how you feel....if you are hungry whre you rise then have the shake and take the walk and subract those cals form some other meal during the day.  If you wake and find that you can do without the shake then take your walk and consume thsoe cals at someother point in the day.

peace,
patrick


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> JJJ  --  It all boils down to people have their own opinions what works best.  Some people agree and disagree.
> 
> I stated my opinion and what I feel works and so have other IM members.  Thing is....experiment with your body.  Take notes and see what happens.  Still wouldn't recommend you exercise with out anything in your stomach.




Hey...I'm quoting myself.  lol

Also, Dg is correct.  Me myself, I wouldn't do cardio with out eating because of my goals.  I will say there are times I do cardio with out eating.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I think Jodi hit it on the head. For fat loss, you need to do cardio on an empty stomach. Now granted it won't help you gain muscle, but a 30min to 1 hour session will not harm you too bad. Now if you are trying to gain muscle(bulk) and do cardio during the week to keep excess fat off, I think you need the protein for anti-catabolic purposes!




I disagree. You have just gone 8-10 hours without taking in any calories. Now you are going to do cardio which requires energy. Contrary to popular belief the body does not dip into it's bodyfat stores for energy first. It is looking for glucose which, if you don't take in any calories, it will get from breaking down stored protein........muscle. You will burn some fat and some muscle. You are much better off with a small shake after all it's not about how much you burn during cardio, the advantage is how much it raises your metabolism.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hey...I'm quoting myself.  lol
> 
> Also, Dg is correct.  Me myself, I wouldn't do cardio with out eating because of my goals.  I will say there are times I do cardio with out eating.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> I disagree. You have just gone 8-10 hours without taking in any calories. Now you are going to do cardio which requires energy. Contrary to popular belief the body does not dip into it's bodyfat stores for energy first. It is looking for glucose which, if you don't take in any calories, it will get from breaking down stored protein........muscle. You will burn some fat and some muscle. You are much better off with a small shake after all it's not about how much you burn during cardio, the advantage is how much it raises your metabolism.


If that is the case, then it would burn all muscle first and leave us a big ball of blubber!


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

First of all, thx for the answers. 

But this isnt one of those "do what works for you" things, I belive all humans are built the same and would respond the same (atleast I belive that in this issue) That said there has to be a golden amount of protein to consume when walkin X distance at X speed. 

And Im not trying to either gain muscle or lose fat, Im doing both. (yeah, I know everyone says its impossible, but it can be done, Ive done it before. Maybee you cant do it on a 5 % or less bodyfat though)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

JJJ  no one responds the same.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

I do it all the time, gain LBM while losing bodyfat.  When (and let me just state that its a very rare occassion) I do morning cardio, I will do it on an empty stomach if I'm cutting.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

Jodi............closet cardio queen.......



see.....cute


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> And Im not trying to either gain muscle or lose fat, Im doing both. (yeah, I know everyone says its impossible, but it can be done, Ive done it before. Maybee you cant do it on a 5 % or less bodyfat though)




It's not impossible to gain muscle while burning the fat.......

If you've done it before....why are you asking us?

You can do it on 5% b/f.  I'm not going to waste my time answering this one.....I've seen people at my gym put more muscle on while being leaner than someone who is trying to lost fat.  I'll just say, you can gain muscle while being your leanest. Cat. state.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> JJJ  no one responds the same.


Very true! That is why you can't specifically give someone a diet to follow!


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> JJJ  no one responds the same.




Sure we do. Everyone needs air to breath, protein to build muscle. Then ofcourse genetics and whatever plays its part, but one the basic stuff were all the same.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Jodi............closet cardio queen.......
> 
> 
> ...


Yah right!  Thats a funny!  

Freaking cardio sucks.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> If you've done it before....why are you asking us?



One can always improve ones knowledge. If hitting the protein stuff spot on maybe Ill do everything 1 week faster? Or whatever. Point is, there is always room for improvment.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Sure we do. Everyone needs air to breath, protein to build muscle. Then ofcourse genetics and whatever plays its part, but one the basic stuff were all the same.




yes, we are all the same in the respect that we need the same things to live...protein, fat, air, water etc, etc.....however the biological makeup is completely different for each and everyone of us, no two people are alike.  I can't argue with you on this one, if you don't believe me then go to humankinetics.com and buy yourself a biology textbook.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Sure we do. Everyone needs air to breath, protein to build muscle. Then ofcourse genetics and whatever plays its part, but one the basic stuff were all the same.





JJJ  --   No........Scientifically.....we're not built the same.  Our bodies respond differently, react differently.........are you also saying.....we're all genetically the same?  That's what you're saying!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

If we were the same height and weight and ate the same number of calories, one may gain weight and one may loose weight! Our bodies react different to what we put in it!


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yes, we are all the same in the respect that we need the same things to live...protein, fat, air, water etc, etc.....however the biological makeup is completely different for each and everyone of us, no two people are alike.  I can't argue with you on this one, if you don't believe me then go to humankinetics.com and buy yourself a biology textbook.




Cant argue with that either since we are saying the same thing.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

how are we saying the same thing??  I am saying that we all need the samethings but the amounts are completely different for everyone, no one is alike.  You are saying we are all built the same way......I can't believe I am even getting into this argument.....i feel my brain leaking out of my ear.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> One can always improve ones knowledge. If hitting the protein stuff spot on maybe Ill do everything 1 week faster? Or whatever. Point is, there is always room for improvment.





True.  One can improve the knowledge of another.  BUT, open your eyes.  You need to ask yourself these questions based off your experience since you had such a good one.  What do you feel you should change in your diet now, that you were or weren't doing then?

Yes...There's always room for improvement.  But you cannot base it off of someone else's improvements.  You can try it out....Again, not one person is built the same....etc.........


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2003)

Are you guys back on this damn Cario subject again...
I think everyone should avoid this subject.. 

You all carry on like a bunch of children ..   

And be nice to Babsie, she is my friend. LOL


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> If we were the same height and weight and ate the same number of calories, one may gain weight and one may loose weight! Our bodies react different to what we put in it!




True. But its protein or NO protein. I refuse to belive that if group A were given 100 g of protein before walking and group B no protein that group A and B would show the same result.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

lol

Thanks Randy.......Cardio is a touchy subject.  I'm done with it......I'm in a pissy mood anyway.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

Don't get started Randy!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> True. But its protein or NO protein. I refuse to belive that if group A were given 100 g of protein before walking and group B no protein that group A and B would show the same result.


Like I said, It depends on what the goal is. If it is fat loss, then there is no doubt that on empty stomach is better!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> True. But its protein or NO protein. I refuse to belive that if group A were given 100 g of protein before walking and group B no protein that group A and B would show the same result.





Okay...just one more comment.

Dg --  right on! 

JJJ  --  Explain why you think they should show the same results?  Chemically?  Tell me why my body would react the same as yours?


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

Gah Im loosing it. Why arent there any Mr Olympia winners whos never been in a gym? Cuz the body responds to weighlifting. Maybee you wont get to be 300 lbs but going to the gym makes muscles big. For everyone. Or atleast 99.9 %

Cant do this... whatever you post Ill agree with. I was wrong.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2003)

I hear you DG....Hell I'm not even mentioning that bad "C" word again. LOL 



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Don't get started Randy!


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2003)

Someone please close this thread..


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok last one. 

You can all agree that having a gainer right after training is better then not having one. For everyone. 

Why should it be different in the walking scenario?


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> If that is the case, then it would burn all muscle first and leave us a big ball of blubber!




Not neccessarily as the body does not use just one fuel at a time. Like I said it will burn a mixture of muscle and fat. I don't know about you but I am not going to give up an ounce of muscle for anything!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes, most people have a shake post workout.  But, as far as what is in the shake (macronutrient breakdown) this is different from person to person becasuse everyone has different needs.  Also, some will tell you that they don't even have a shake post workout, they jsut eat a whole meal (I have done this also).  So, there is not one universal way.  The same can be applied to the walking scenario, some eat before cardio, some don't, some do cardio, some don't.  Everyone is different and everyone represents different views and opinions.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

I assume you mean protein(gainer?). After workouts it helps stop catabolism of muscles. If you don't care that you loose muscle and just want to loose weight, then it wouldn't matter.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

me neither


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yes, most people have a shake post workout.  But, as far as what is in the shake (macronutrient breakdown) this is different from person to person becasuse everyone has different needs.  Also, some will tell you that they don't even have a shake post workout, they jsut eat a whole meal (I have done this also).  So, there is not one universal way.  The same can be applied to the walking scenario, some eat before cardio, some don't, some do cardio, some don't.  Everyone is different and everyone represents different views and opinions.



Yeah you can have a whole meal, but its not the optimal thing to do. Heck you can go without eating for 10 h after a workout. Nothing beats the shake. 

Anyway, lets agree to disagree and call it a night.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I assume you mean protein(gainer?). After workouts it helps stop catabolism of muscles. If you don't care that you loose muscle and just want to loose weight, then it wouldn't matter.




Isnt gainer english for protein and cars combined? usually a 1:2 ratio? Sorry, english is my third language


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

agreed.


----------



## JJJ (Oct 29, 2003)

haha not cars, carbs


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> Not neccessarily as the body does not use just one fuel at a time. Like I said it will burn a mixture of muscle and fat. I don't know about you but I am not going to give up an ounce of muscle for anything!


Protein is not a source of energy. Fat is the main source used at low intensity exercises like walking.(otherwise known as aerobic). A small amount of carbs and glucose are used. As you increase your effort, muscles burn more calories and shift toward carb supplies rather than fat. (otherwise known as anaerobic)


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Someone please close this thread..



Keep posting in it...it will managed to get closed then.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Keep posting in it...it will managed to get closed then.


For Sure!


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Protein is not a source of energy. Fat is the main source used at low intensity exercises like walking.(otherwise known as aerobic). A small amount of carbs and glucose are used. As you increase your effort, muscles burn more calories and shift toward carb supplies rather than fat. (otherwise known as anaerobic)




Protein can become a source of energy when there is not enough carbs.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 29, 2003)

this is a damm walk

low intensity exercise, it ain't gonna do much while your doing it

have a protein shake before hand, you need to get that into your system straight away first thing in the morning

then do your little walk

then have breakfast

the benefits of your walk on fat burning will come throughout the day by raising your body's metabolic rate (thus burning more calories incl. fat), protein will not stop that, if anything having the protein would aid your MBR so you would burn more fat if you have the shake... and you'd keep the muscle

JMO

peace


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2003)

Is this thread still going?  LOL 

Ok, I'm going to get my shotgun now and blow all you off this thread.   Or should I implant a virus into this thread.. Hmmm


----------



## _Aj (Oct 29, 2003)

This is how I look at it, you may increase your chances of burning a little more calories from fat when done on a empty stomach, but Fat Loss is cals in vs, cals out so if you are in a cal def. for the day you will burn fat.

I would say have some slow digesting whey and then do the walk, but that is my opinion.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2003)

This is how I see it...stay away from doze twinkies, exercise and be happy. 

See how skinny I am > I'm the little blue guy on the left.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 31, 2003)

take the shake!

you'll save more muscle, and still burn just as much if not MORE fat (the more often you eat > the higher your metabolism > the more calories you burn)

its a damm walk though!!

thats like me saying shall i get dressed before or after breakfast?

silly stuff really


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

I like that


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

Excellent DG!...


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Halloween Everyone!
Even you Mudge...


----------

